# SunnyBrook email address



## thumbs (Sep 8, 2002)

Does anyone know an email address for SunnyBrook?  If so could you let me know/

Thanks for the help

thumbs

Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------



## wittmeba (Sep 8, 2002)

SunnyBrook email address

Good Luck!  I look and asked too but nothing surfaced.  They really know how to hide themselves from the world - undortunately they are all the same.

I suspect their argument is they want yo to deal with the dealer rather than the mfg themselves.

Bruce & Carolyn Wittmeier
MikeBrandn@aol.com
2001 Ford F250 PSD, Ext cab, Shortbed, Island Blue/Silver, 4X4 Off-road, Auto w/SOF, Alum Wheels, Chrome Step, Line-X bedliner, Reese 16K slider hitch, Jordan Ultima 2020, AirLift Airbags, Sunnybrook 30RKFS


----------



## thumbs (Sep 8, 2002)

SunnyBrook email address

Thanks anyway.  Yeah, the problme is when I as the dealer they don't have an answer.  I am trying to find out the "proper" way to haul bikes when usin a fifth wheel. I thought it would be an easy answer.  Just put the bikes on a bike rack mounted to the bumper.  Well I find now that may not be the best solution.

Any Ideas???????????

Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------



## BarneyS (Sep 9, 2002)

SunnyBrook email address

This should get you there.
http://www.sunnybrookrv.com/contact.html
Barney
(Edit) The above url evidently will not help.  It looks like it is just a request for a brochure.  Sorry 

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI

Edited by - bsmith0337 on Sep 09 2002  10:47:33 AM


----------



## wittmeba (Sep 10, 2002)

SunnyBrook email address

bsmith0337

Yes, that link is to get a brochure...and there isnt any text field to make any free-form request or question.

I have looked for the same on Forest River and Thor...both the same.

Bruce & Carolyn Wittmeier
MikeBrandn@aol.com
2001 Ford F250 PSD, Ext cab, Shortbed, Island Blue/Silver, 4X4 Off-road, Auto w/SOF, Alum Wheels, Chrome Step, Line-X bedliner, Reese 16K slider hitch, Jordan Ultima 2020, AirLift Airbags, Sunnybrook 30RKFS


----------



## thumbs (Sep 10, 2002)

SunnyBrook email address

I called and got the info I was lookin for.  I just thought that email would be a bit easier for them so they could get back to me at their leasure.  The phone work too.  



Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------

